# What are the most epic/uplifting melodies ever written ?



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Whoms work do you consider epic,grand and uplfting based on its melodies? 

Lets go !


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sibelius 
Symphony no.2
Last movement


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mahler 2, last movement was the first thing that come to mind. Eventually I thought of Beethoven 5, last movement as well. Both of these movements are just packed with memorable melodies that fit the categories of epic, grand, and uplifting.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Beethoven's 5th, final movement.

EDIT: Whoops, missed Tchaikov6's mention above! I'll nominate Dvorak's 9th Symphony, last movement...maybe not so uplifting, but certainly epic!

Also, Chopin's Heroic Polonaise, Op.53.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

The main theme of ballet Raymonda (Glazunov), Fourth and Fifth Symphonies (Tchaikovsky).
The lovely theme of Bax's symphonic poem "Christmas Eve."


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Franck's 4th Trio in B minor. It is only one movement and it is incredible!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There are so many wonderful melodies in CM, but some trigger a weeping response in me that comes from a powerful feeling of gratitude in hearing music that can stir me so much. One of my all-time such favorites is found in Sibelius' _Pohjola's Daughter_, about 9 minutes into the work. The valiant Väinämöinen has been laughed at by Pohjola's daughter, sitting on her rainbow, in a series of screeching chords. He then gathers himself together at about that 9 minute mark and sets off again on his sledge amid some of the most marvelous music I know. Makes me want to stand up and shout!


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Bruckner symphony 9 mvt 3






1:30 through the climax


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Main theme of Tchaikovsky's 3rd symphony finale, particularly the fugal section. Actually, the 2nd theme, also, the last time you hear it. Makes my heart speed up every time, and I just want to stand up and shout.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring, J.S. Bach.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

What does it for me is Howard Hanson's theme from the 2nd movement of Symphony No.3-Andante tranquillo.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

As you phrase the question so general I think we're also allowed to think of melodies outside the classical area. For me one of the most joyous melodies is Greensleeves. I get uplifted most when listening to one of the many versions John Coltrane played of this grand classical song.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Kajmanen said:


> Whoms work do you consider epic,grand and uplfting based on its melodies?
> 
> Lets go !


I now see that you pose two entirely different questions. I reacted to the topic title my self


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another vote for Mahler 2, the last movement is so epic/uplifting as if one almost gets in a different world.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy
I recommend Ricardo Muti's recording, it's still the tightest performance and the easiest to make sense of if you're new to the piece.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe and Bolero (which despite it's infamy, is an amazing piece to have sex to!)


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

^^ Actually it's hard to get sick of too, even when it's on repeat. The emotions associated with the piece are so strongly sexual, erotic, orgasmic that it's hard not to see that beauty in your mind when you hear that melody. :tiphat:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Beethoven's Ode to Joy
Brahms' C Major theme from Symphony #1
Holst's Jupiter from The Planets
Ravel's "Lever du Jour" from Daphnis et Chloe (ballet & Suite #2)
Copland's "Shaker Variations" from Appalachian Spring


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

The requiems of Mozart, Brahms and Verdi deserve a mention. Notable excerpts:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

A second suggestion, if I may, just to get reaction: Debussy's L'Isle Joyeuse. I find it genuinely uplifting.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Just all of Bruckner and Beethoven. The composers with the most monumental themes. Beethoven's 7th is the perfect example - movements 1, 3 and 4 just SOAR.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

ST4 said:


> Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe and Bolero (which despite it's infamy, is an amazing piece to have sex to!)


I suppose you have it on repeat then :devil::lol:


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Epic? Uplifting? When I see those words, Atterberg immediately comes to my mind. One of the most talented and gifted tunesmiths ever! Mainly listen to the 2nd, 3rd (the third mov. is out of this world), 4th, 5th (especially the climax in the second mov., powerful and heroic), 6th and 8th symphonies: plenty of epic melodies!!

Also, Madetoja is a good choice. Maybe it's not so heroic, but the 2nd symphony has an unforgettable melody just the work begins: nostalgic, beautiful, evoking the cold Finnish landscape.

Dvorák's 9th symphony: another work with a bunch of epic melodies.

Nielsen's 5th symphony: I couldn't ignore Nielsen. In the first mov. when the insubordinate snare drum is 'defeated' by the orchestra, a hopeful and life-affirming melody arises. Just glorious!!!

Sibelius' 2nd symphony: It never fails me. SPLENDID finale!!!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My favorite is probably the melody from the first movement of Ravel's Piano Trio.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Right now I remembered another majestic stuff: _Second Essay_ by Barber (the name is somewhat generic but the content doesn't). Clearly, one of my favorites pieces by this great American composer.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I will only mention Dvorak here. 7th Symphony, 2nd AND 3rd Movements
String Serenade, all of it
American Quintet. That Larghetto is divine. It makes me cry
And speaking of things that make me cry, and speaking of Dvorak, how about Abigaille's final aria from Nabucco? It is only when you realize she is the victim that you truly know who the villain is. Hint hint: He should have been killed throughout the entire opera, but Verdi knew what I know, and silence was his reward. He could not tell the true story of what happened in Babylon because he would have been silenced. So he did what Mozart and Wagner did and he hid clues in his work. Dr. Seuss was a master of this. If you're wondering how this applies to Dvorak, may I suggest his opera Rusalka? Dvorak knew what Wagner knew, and this is how I reconcile Brahms and Wagner.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I really think Jupiter from the planets...the first time I heard it I was in 5th grade and it sounded so incredibly soulful. It sounded so different from the classical music I was used to, which I heard as having a kind of stately beauty, rather than the emotional nature people ascribe to them. 

I also think, probably the Lark Ascending or some other Ralph Vaughan Williams.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Sibelius
> Symphony no.2
> Last movement


On the last day of the 1965 march from Selma to Montgomery, as 25,000 people converged on the Alabama state capitol, a most dramatic and historical event, that was playing in my head, a catchy tune appropriate to the occasion.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

tdc said:


> My favorite is probably the melody from the first movement of Ravel's Piano Trio.


Mine might be the opening melody from his string quartet in F. Floats into your ear like a cloud into view.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

ST4 said:


> Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe and Bolero (which despite it's infamy, is an amazing piece to have sex to!)


I find Bolero a little too mechanistic for that kind of activity, but definitely Daphnis and Chloe. So romantic!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

znapschatz said:


> On the last day of the 1965 march from Selma to Montgomery, as 25,000 people converged on the Alabama state capitol, a most dramatic and historical event, that was playing in my head, a catchy tune appropriate to the occasion.


Given old Janne's conservatism, I doubt he would have been much impressed! But what a wonderful association for you to recall.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

It is said that during the first rehearsals for the Planets, a cleaning lady in the hall was so taken by the main Jupiter melody she started dancing. I am unable to confirm this story, but I quite understand it.

Also, high up my melody list is Nimrod from the Enigma Variations,
The "Rondeau", from the Abdelazer suite as used in Britten's Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell,
Solveig's song from Peer Gynt by Grieg,
and, for me of course, the final movement from Mahler's Third Symphony.

There are so many others. This list would be endless.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

distantprommer said:


> It is said that during the first rehearsals for the Planets, a cleaning lady in the hall was so taken by the main Jupiter melody she started dancing. I am unable to confirm this story, but I quite understand it.
> 
> Also, high up my melody list is Nimrod from the Enigma Variations,
> The "Rondeau", from the Abdelazer suite as used in Britten's Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell,
> ...


Popular music isn't much about melody, it's about rhythm.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Wagner - overture to *Tannhäuser*






Incredibly uplifing.Gets me every time.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bach wrote many fine examples of great melodies. As did the other great composers such as Handel and Mozart. Beethoven was much less concerned with melodies, he was more about theme and variation.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> Bach wrote many fine examples of great melodies. As did the other great composers such as Handel and Mozart. *Beethoven was much less concerned with melodies, he was more about theme and variation.*


Actually, Beethoven wrote many beautiful melodies, especially in his slow movements. I know that he's more famous for his developmental techniques rather than for his tunes, but just think about the lyrical melodies in the second movement of the Pathetique Sonata, the slow movement of the Emperor Concerto, the Cavatina from Op. 130, etc...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> Just all of Bruckner and Beethoven. The composers with the most monumental themes. Beethoven's 7th is the perfect example - movements 1, 3 and 4 just SOAR.


Yes, especially the trio in the 3rd movement. Such joyous, rustic perfection.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Actually, Beethoven wrote many beautiful melodies, especially in his slow movements. I know that he's more famous for his developmental techniques rather than for his tunes, but just think about the lyrical melodies in the second movement of the Pathetique Sonata, the slow movement of the Emperor Concerto, the Cavatina from Op. 130, etc...


The 2nd movements from the 5th, 6th and 7th symphonies all feature great melodies. So does the Pastoral sonata, an inexplicably under-rated work.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

I've always loved the the "World's Inheritance" motif heard in Act III of Wagner's opera _Siegfried_, where Wotan sings of Brünnhilde that she "will do the deed that will redeem the world" and this broad, uplifting melody sweeps in, that Wagner told the conductor Hans Richter should sound like "the announcement of a new religion". Sends chills up my spine every time I hear it in context.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I think Mozart is the King of Melody which is why he is the most popular composer.


----------

